
If Zoom Is Wrong, So Is Apple - trelonid
https://sneak.berlin/20200604/if-zoom-is-wrong-so-is-apple/
======
kayfox
Zoom's explanation is that they do not want the free accounts, which can be
easily gotten with burner email accounts, to be used for child sexual
exploitation (picture trading, etc). This in my mind is at least a reasonable
explanation since the same sorta situation happened in the early days of
Discord.

I think in the current situation they should have been much more upfront about
this.

------
maximilianroos
The article misses the fundamental difference between Zoom and iCloud's data:
Zoom's is transient content and iCloud's is persistent content.

If your stored data were encrypted with your key rather than Apple's, and you
lose your key -- you lose your data.

If your video call were encrypted with your key rather than Zoom's, and you
lose your key -- you generate another key for your next call.

------
rubatuga
Poorly written, but true. However I ask the writer this, how do you restore a
backup if you lose your phone?

------
unstatusthequo
Who keeps nudes in iCloud? Instagram is way better

